# Big Bus Tour



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Does the Big Bus Tour start in any of the Malls like the Emirate Mall? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rj.uk said:


> Does the Big Bus Tour start in any of the Malls like the Emirate Mall?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Wafi Mall is the main point, but you can also get on at Deira City Centre. There are two routes - one along SZR & beach road, but the better one is the one through Bur Dubai/Bastikiya/Spice Souk.

Big Bus - Dubai Sightseeing Tours

-


----------



## Shedsy_Moon (Oct 29, 2008)

Were currently visiting Dubai and we went on the Big Bus Tour on Saturday. We picked it up from the Mall of Emirates from Car Park Exit A-F I think.

There's a stall where they sell tickets just as you come through the exit doors.

It's a good tour but hold on tight as those bus drivers as like all drivers in Dubai are maniacs!!!


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Wafi Mall is the main point, but you can also get on at Deira City Centre. There are two routes - one along SZR & beach road, but the better one is the one through Bur Dubai/Bastikiya/Spice Souk.
> 
> Big Bus - Dubai Sightseeing Tours
> 
> -


Thank you for this.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Shedsy_Moon said:


> Were currently visiting Dubai and we went on the Big Bus Tour on Saturday. We picked it up from the Mall of Emirates from Car Park Exit A-F I think.
> 
> There's a stall where they sell tickets just as you come through the exit doors.
> 
> It's a good tour but hold on tight as those bus drivers as like all drivers in Dubai are maniacs!!!


Thanks as well


----------

